# Flax Seed Makes You Fertile?



## StonesWife

Okay so forgive me if this is in the TTC section but I try to stay outta there as not to make me anymore anxious than I already am :rofl: I was wondering if any one had heard about Flax Seed making you more fertile? I haven't looked into it yet I thought I'd turn to my BnB sisters to see what you think.:blush:


----------



## bunnyg82

Never heard of that one before!


----------



## plutosblue

Phytochemicals: Flax seed is high in phytochemicals, including many antioxidants. It is perhaps our best source of lignans, which convert in our intestines to substances which tend to balance female hormones. There is evidence that lignans may promote fertility, reduce peri-menopausal symptoms, and possibly help prevent breast cancer. In addition, lignans may help prevent Type 2 diabetes.


I wish I could take credit for that but the truth is that is what google says ! Good old google :haha:

:smug: Guess you learn something new everyday. Hehe

*Eats a load of Flax seeds*


----------



## tasha41

Mmm hooray! I put flax in everything.. oatmeal, baking, etc! :) So when the time comes I'll be all set haha.

https://www.babyandbump.com/recipe-exchange/118986-oatmeal-chocolate-chip-cookies-flax.html


----------



## Elphaba

Sounds good - I have a bag in the cupboard. I keep meaning to eat more them anyway as I'm veggie and I know flaxseeds are supposed to be the best plant form of omega 3s.

K x


----------



## StonesWife

plutosblue said:


> Phytochemicals: Flax seed is high in phytochemicals, including many antioxidants. It is perhaps our best source of lignans, which convert in our intestines to substances which tend to balance female hormones. There is evidence that lignans may promote fertility, reduce peri-menopausal symptoms, and possibly help prevent breast cancer. In addition, lignans may help prevent Type 2 diabetes.
> 
> 
> I wish I could take credit for that but the truth is that is what google says ! Good old google :haha:
> 
> :smug: Guess you learn something new everyday. Hehe
> 
> *Eats a load of Flax seeds*

There's a reason you're my WTT buddy!! :rofl: Thanks a bunch! I'm definately going to get some since I just came off the pill and could use some help regulating my hormones!


----------



## plutosblue

Awww :blush: Yeah I might start eating them and try to get my body to do something *pokes tummy* I think my hormones are asleep at the moment !


----------



## StonesWife

plutosblue said:


> Awww :blush: Yeah I might start eating them and try to get my body to do something *pokes tummy* I think my hormones are asleep at the moment !

I've been on BCP for ten years and just came off last month so I'm imagining my hormones are defo asleep right now. Or I'm not even sure if I even have my own anymore! lol I'm pretty sure even if I were TTC I wouldn't because I'm not sure my body is quite O-ing yet. Even though I'm sure I'm not O-ing I am still trying to track my CM and BBT to get the hang of it. I'm hoping to get everything back on track in the next few months.


----------



## plutosblue

StonesWife said:


> plutosblue said:
> 
> 
> Awww :blush: Yeah I might start eating them and try to get my body to do something *pokes tummy* I think my hormones are asleep at the moment !
> 
> I've been on BCP for ten years and just came off last month so I'm imagining my hormones are defo asleep right now. Or I'm not even sure if I even have my own anymore! lol I'm pretty sure even if I were TTC I wouldn't because I'm not sure my body is quite O-ing yet. Even though I'm sure I'm not O-ing I am still trying to track my CM and BBT to get the hang of it. I'm hoping to get everything back on track in the next few months.Click to expand...

I was trying to track my BBT but in the end I had a fit of rage and threw it out the window :blush: 
Well if charting for 3 months and getting nowhere doesn't drive you a little crazy then I don't know what will! 
So I am just waiting for my blood results on Monday and will go from there.. I was on Microgynon 30 for 6 years and came off in July so I think its all very much asleep still.. Either that or my body is just lazy :rofl:


----------



## StonesWife

plutosblue said:


> StonesWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plutosblue said:
> 
> 
> I was trying to track my BBT but in the end I had a fit of rage and threw it out the window :blush:
> Well if charting for 3 months and getting nowhere doesn't drive you a little crazy then I don't know what will!
> So I am just waiting for my blood results on Monday and will go from there.. I was on Microgynon 30 for 6 years and came off in July so I think its all very much asleep still.. Either that or my body is just lazy :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: You keep me sane girl! I'm so glad I found you! Well it does drive me crazy but it slightly keeps me busy doing something baby related!! If I can't TTC I can atleast practice! Its like we BD all the time and I chart my BBT but we still use spermicidal gel so if I can't get the real thing I can atleast pretend lolClick to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## plutosblue

StonesWife said:


> :rofl: You keep me sane girl! I'm so glad I found you! Well it does drive me crazy but it slightly keeps me busy doing something baby related!! If I can't TTC I can atleast practice! Its like we BD all the time and I chart my BBT but we still use spermicidal gel so if I can't get the real thing I can atleast pretend lol

:rofl: Practising TTC I love it! :hugs:
I BD but I use condoms at the mo.. I call them little devil gloves.. :blush:
Currently I've been put off BDing since all my hormonal brain can think of is what a waste of good sperm! Maybe that was Timmy, or Johnny or Fanny!

Ok I would never call my children that but you get my drift!


----------



## goddess25

tasha41 said:


> Mmm hooray! I put flax in everything.. oatmeal, baking, etc! :) So when the time comes I'll be all set haha.
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/recipe-exchange/118986-oatmeal-chocolate-chip-cookies-flax.html

Tasha i am totally stealing your recipe. Great idea... got to try anything.


----------



## StonesWife

*So as I was researching this whole flaxseed thing I came across this article which might be of importance. It mentions flaxseed in the second and third term of pg can cause preterm labor..... 
https://www.blisstree.com/articles/pregnant-women-should-avoid-flaxseed-oil-631/*


----------



## plutosblue

StonesWife said:


> *So as I was researching this whole flaxseed thing I came across this article which might be of importance. It mentions flaxseed in the second and third term of pg can cause preterm labor.....
> https://www.blisstree.com/articles/pregnant-women-should-avoid-flaxseed-oil-631/*

:shock: Ok to summise ..... so I think pre-TTC is fine to get your body ovulating regularly but not really recommended during pregnancy :happydance:

Go me and my brain!


----------



## Drazic<3

Hey girls, 
I think you have it covered, but be careful with flaxseed. I have been taking it in very high amounts with Starflower oil to try and help 'finish' my miscarriage as it can induce contractions at any stage during pregnancy. I have to say, it has done sweet FA, but always pays to be careful and NEVER go over the recommended amounts. I would say if you are taking a good pre-conception vit you shouldn't need anything extra and there are other, safer things you can take to help with cycle length and health. 
:hugs:


----------



## josephine3

I try to take flax when i remember for another condition but i wondered is it like evening primrose oil, which u shud stop taking after ov if u are trying to ttc bcos of the hormone changes it causes....any ideas? Like this thread! Xx


----------

